# RV 30 amp (110 volt)  plug using an Electric Dryer 30 amp (240 volt) plug



## 3Nails (Jul 25, 2015)

I would like to piggyback off an Electric Dryer 30 amp (240 volt) plug and connect it to a RV 30 amp (110 volt)  plug. The electric dryer outlet is a NEMA 10-30 and comes off a double pole 30 amp breaker. The RV outlet is a "Recreation Use Only" 30 amp 120 volt XD-010.  Can I use just one leg of the dryer hot (red or black) and the neutral (white) to attach to the RV plug and leave the ground off? I don't have a ground on the dryer plug, just two hot (110 volts each) and a neutral.


----------

